# Are certain breeds not suited to invisible fence?



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I have read that my dogs, Tibetan Terriers who are not terriers but more like a small sheepdog are not good candidates for invisible fence. They say that this breed will go through the fence. They are pretty easy to train except for recall and that is the way my dogs are. Sit, stay, down, off, leave it, gentle, no problem. Come! No so great.

We wanted to put a fence in but the quotes came back really high because we are on bedrock. We can't put in anything but cedar, neighborhood covenants. So, my husband wants to try invisible fence.

I worry about the articles I have read where dogs are burned. I will not have them out unless I am with them because other dogs come into our yard etc. 
Kids too! Puppies are eye candy. 

I would appreciate thoughts on the type and brand. Which kind do you have and did it work? What don't you like about it. 

Also, there is the portable unit that goes out in a circle. Anyone try it? 

If we do this, I'll bring in a trainer to help set it up. I think that would be best since we have 2 dogs. One is too young I think at 14 weeks and 11 lbs but I am not sure about that. 

Thank you!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I have an innotek invisible fence (wired) for my two (rough collie) dogs and love it. I have the type that has the rechargeable batteries in the collars. The training is the most important thing to do for the fence to be successful. If you have it installed the company will assist in training. I installed my own. My neighbors have the fence also (two bull mastiffs and a shih tzu) and the other neighbor two shelties. My friend and her parents both have it (petsafe wireless system) and they live on farms. Two dobermans and a black lab, her dogs and her parents have a dob, two chinese crested, a boston terrier and they also has an english mastiff. Vet I work for has it he has a papillon. (Doc uses the cat collar for his little guy. Invisible fence brand.) As for the burns I have never had a dog with burns on their neck. Nor has anyone I know. I remove my collars from the dogs every night and check their necks. The only time I had a run though was when my daughter loosened the collar and it was not making contact. Dogs have to be at least 6 months old for the fence. Not sure if there is a weight requirement.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'm not terribly surprised they work for collies.  Collies are, typically, real respectful of fences.  Mal is perfectly happy to stay within an 12" high decorative fence at one of hte parks we train at. 

I honestly think you'd be better off teaching your dogs to tether properly (start with a 6' leash in the house, with one dog, looped around a leg of your chair or something, then try a doorknob- basically the point is to teach the dog, while supervised, how not to tangle themselves, and how to untangle themselves when they do) It'll go MUCH faster, and it's a lot safer.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the brand! I'll start my search there. 

I am torn... I want cedar but it came back at $7,000. My husband wants invisible because it's much less of course. 

They do know "around" when stuck on a tree. Mia is great at getting untangled but they can't really run and play as hard as I would like them to if they were not on long leashes. I am always out with them or watching but occasionally one of them will get the leash around a leg I go out to undo it. I use the plastic coated wire because it doesn't seem to get as tight as fabric leash does. 

We could do a smaller area for $1,500. It would be 30' by 30'. Still thinking about that because I think they could manage to romp and play in that area. Or I can put iron sections up in the smaller area. That would be about $500.

I could keep the other dogs (and little kids) away from my dogs when I was working with them. It's a free for all on the weekends around here!


----------



## stormi (Aug 5, 2008)

The biggest problem I see with an invisible fence is that it may keep your dog(s) in, but it doesn't keep anything out be it stray dogs, rabbit, or what-have-you.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Another thing I have heard, being totally ignorant and never having used one  is that if the dog has a high motivation to run - sees a cat, hears a firework - and bolts, they will be through that fence regardless of training and previous experience. And then they cant get back inside...


----------



## stormi (Aug 5, 2008)

klip said:


> Another thing I have heard, being totally ignorant and never having used one  is that if the dog has a high motivation to run - sees a cat, hears a firework - and bolts, they will be through that fence regardless of training and previous experience. And then they cant get back inside...



That, and it can also cause unexpected aggression problems. If you live in an area where there are frequent people/dogs passing by, your pup may begin to associate new people and dogs with being shocked.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

My dogs have never run though to get the frisbee I throw "out of bounds." Nor have they run though to play with my neighbors dogs. They run the line back and forth. As does my neighbors bull mastiff. When you train you train them that the safety zone is the yard. (On a leash pull them back into the yard when they get shocked. Beginning training.) My dogs are never out in the yard unsupervised. Having the fence enables me to let them run free to play without worrying about leashes or lines getting wrapped around their legs, trees, or whatever. I can take them out with me when I am gardening and not worry that they will leave the yard because of the neighbors or other animals. Or practice agility with Rio and rally with Savannah. I just know that it works for me, my neighbor, my boss and my friend's dogs. That does not mean it will work for every dog regardless of breed.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. We just bought a new house on over an acre and want to build a fence so the dog can run around and play. But I think we're going to faint when we get the estimates for the fence. One of the options we're considering is the best friend fence - see link below. It's not that attractive but it doesn't seem to be real visible from a distance and I have to believe it's a lot cheaper than conventional fencing. 

http://www.bestfriendfence.com/prod_acc_chewguard.asp


----------



## LuvMyPup (Jul 26, 2008)

Just out of curiousity, has anyone shocked themself just to see what the dog feels? I also considered the invisable fence idea, but I can't bring myself to do it without seeing what it feels like first. Plus, I have a hunting dog and not so sure the shock would stop her when she picks up a scent etc..


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Invisible fence doesn't work if you have a high drive dog. I have known several that blow right through it when its worth it to them. One of the dogs I had as a kid went through it often. He quickly figured out that once he got through the fence it stopped shocking him (he had to climb a chain link fence while getting shocked to get out). He was a very determined dog when it came to getting out. My parent's neighbors had invisible fence, it worked well for a couple of months until a cat was in their yard, they let the dogs out, the cat ran and the dogs ran through the fence after it.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

If the dog figures out the "shock" only lasts a second, they will still run through it. There are a lot of dogs on my walks that are behind these fences. There are two different dogs who will see us coming - I watch as they hesitate for a second, look at back at the house, back up a bit for a running start and BOLT through the fence. I figure at that point the owners just spent hundreds of dollars for some buried wire  But they probably weren't trained correctly to begin with.



LuvMyPup said:


> Just out of curiousity, has anyone shocked themself just to see what the dog feels? I also considered the invisable fence idea, but I can't bring myself to do it without seeing what it feels like first. Plus, I have a hunting dog and not so sure the shock would stop her when she picks up a scent etc..


I did try it once on myself (held it in my hand...was too scared to put it around my neck). Very strange feeling, but it didn't burn or hurt...kinda like sticking your tongue on a 9 volt battery. If they have settings like the training collar I tried, it hurts a bit on the highest setting, but I don't have as much fur to protect my skin as a dog - almost, but not quite...LOL


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

My grandmother has always had one in her yard for as long as I can remember. We tried it at her house with my dogs. My oldest dog Lucky was fine with it he had one correction and that was all it took. Haven and Gizmo on the other hand just ran right through it jumped back a little when they got the correction but kept going. A few weeks ago I had Ziggy there he is really stubborn so he kept walking to the point of correction growl back up and do it all over. My grandma's dog (Wheaton Terrier) has always done fine with it he like Lucky had one correction now he doesn't even wear the collar and if you try to walk him past the stake thing he plants his butt in the grass and will not move until you come back. 

I think it depends on the dog. I personally wouldn't have one because I know my other dogs that haven't tried it and they would bolt through it without question.


----------

